# Lm7 5.3 question



## jake.chim (12 mo ago)

Hey I’m just making sure I’m correct when installing balancer back to a 5.3 (lm7) first u use the old bolt torque to 240 pound feet then remove that bolt replace with new and torque to 37 pound feet then additional 140 degrees.


----------

